# New Guy needs help!



## Roadwarrior (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought a Case 580b a few weeks ago and have been chasing down problems. The fuel shutoff was gone when I bought the hoe, and I have to physically pull on the throttle linkage at the injector pump to kill it, but now it won't stop running. Where is the shutoff lever on the pump, I only found the throttle lever, and a small lever on the right side of the pump that seems to do nothing. Does anyone have a pic or diagram of the way the linkage is supposed to be? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

Roadwarrior said:


> I bought a Case 580b a few weeks ago and have been chasing down problems. The fuel shutoff was gone when I bought the hoe, and I have to physically pull on the throttle linkage at the injector pump to kill it, but now it won't stop running. Where is the shutoff lever on the pump, I only found the throttle lever, and a small lever on the right side of the pump that seems to do nothing. Does anyone have a pic or diagram of the way the linkage is supposed to be? Thanks in advance for the help.


not the best idea to run without a shutoff...

william...


----------

